# Resources > Education Center >  >  Some Ideas

## Turkeh

Okay a couple of ideas for new tutorials. Id just like to get a feel for what people think would be useful or if anyone would like to help in writing them up

*Dream stabilization:*
This has been discussed alot people talk about dream spinning and stuff in loads of posts but theres no tutorial. I think somthing could easly be written from all the material thats floating around. What I would like to do is identify different techniques people have employed and basically do a mini tutorial for each inside one big dream stabilization tutorial.

*Dreamscape construction:*
Im not too sure about this but being able to construct your own dreamscapes is really rewarding and would good skill for a tutorial. However Im not sure how much information about it is on the boards and if this can even be taught to people. I have some ideas but let me know what you think.

----------


## Demerzel

That sounds good. Have a look around the board, there's bound to be something.

----------


## Kaniaz

Not sure about dreamscape construction..you just like, do it, but the Dream Stabalization one is very good idea.

----------


## Turkeh

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *Not sure about dreamscape construction..you just like, do it,*



Thats what I feel like as well when I have a bit of time I might ask around about how people do it to see if theres any kind of relation, but I think its probably a riding a bike type skill

----------

